# Where to begin? Complete novice to IPO/Schutzhund



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello. I am hoping to get some foundation questions answered, with answers being aimed at a novice, there are a LOT of acronyms here, that just fly over my head at this stage. But im learning. So please... dumb it down at this stage for my learning.
I have a pup reserved, coming Jan: Belgium Malinois, both parents IPO 3, so great genes! And i want to get it right.
Other dogs it will live alongside:
8yrs entire male GSD working line. 
6yr desexed rottie female
A French Mastiff, desexed that kennels here with me. Roughly 2 weekends and 1x 3 week stay per year. 

I have a challenge here, for any high prey drive pup, in that I live in a nature reserve, filled with: ducks, geese, marshland nesting birds, roos, joey's, koalas, wombats. Dead carcus is something that is weekly, for my dogs to find. The dogs must all not disturb wildlife. Then cows and sheep in neighbouring vacinity on adjacent properties. Ive been successful, using this: reward based training, with reward being the tug, or ball, or frizbee. Focus work. And only allowing hunting, in a particular paddock. Where rabbits are the prey items. Only in that field, when i say "Get it" do they hunt. 
How would you advise i train this to my pup, IPO consistent style. As in, a way that will not be counterproductive for the pup, in formal training later? Or is this asking too much? Will it kill the bite work later?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've never seen training for daily living manners have any effect on IPO training. 

The dog will learn the difference between daily living commands and competition commands. 

Others may disagree with me but that's what were here for. Everyone is worth listening to.


----------

